# Is it worth it.



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello everybody I just sent in some of my 33 or so year old train's to get them tuned up[After the one started on fire.] They are HO scale and it turns out they will be 67 dollers to fix them. Does any body think it is worth it to fix them?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Ho maybe so, Some steam engines are desireable. I am thinking the older Mantua. For hourly work 67 doesn't go to far today. What are your engines? I doubt the owner would take them if it wasn't worth it.


----------



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

Aw I cant remember know I just drew a blank I think 1 was a old Tyco steam engine it said pennsilvana on the side sorry for my spelling of the word it's bad. But I am just wondering if it is worth any value. I probly will get them fixed and for only 65$ I cant go that wrong.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

No TYCO or Mantua is worth that kind of coin to have someone rework--no way. I'd balk at paying that for even a brass loco.

Your best bet would be to either carefully do it yourself or find someone of repute on these forums who would be willing to take on the challenge.


----------



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

Hmmm that's what I have been hearing around but I might probly go ahead and fix them.
They were mine when I was a kid and I probley whant to keep them in the family. 
Fixing it myself that's the way the one ended up 33 years ago or so.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i guess if you that attached to them. but in this is the case i'd just look at ebay for similar item to replace... suit yourself


----------



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

Yea I am looking there now I found the one I have and 2 more for like 10.00 dollers.


----------



## calirider (Oct 13, 2009)

How many are getting fixed for 67?


----------



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

I am getting 4 fixed


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

If you're saying that all four are being fixed for a flat $67, then you're looking at a pretty decent proposal. I was under the impression that it was an hourly rate. At about $17 a locomotive, you're not going too far over the regular retail for what are sentimental pieces.


----------



## calirider (Oct 13, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> If you're saying that all four are being fixed for a flat $67, then you're looking at a pretty decent proposal. I was under the impression that it was an hourly rate. At about $17 a locomotive, you're not going too far over the regular retail for what are sentimental pieces.


That is exactly what I wanted to clear up. If that was $67 per hour, per loco, or flat rate.


----------



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

Yea, no it 67$ in all.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I added to that confusion by stating that a technical service is over 60 an hour. As a general statement for comparison.


----------



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

Yea I probly should have worded it better.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

If you're emotionally attached to the locos, think of it as a vet bill. Would you mind paying $67 to save your dog? Go for it.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Reckers said:


> ...think of it as a vet bill. Would you mind paying $67 to save your dog? Go for it.


If only I could buy junk dogs on Ebay to strip for parts to fix mine...


----------



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

IF only.


----------



## calirider (Oct 13, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> If only I could buy junk dogs on Ebay to strip for parts to fix mine...


Haha, true my dog likes to cost me money.


----------



## stream4ever (Mar 11, 2009)

Haha lol


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

$67 for a lube and clean? Even for four engines, might take an hour at most. I'm in the wrong business. Now if repairs need to be made, that might cost more.

There's a guy I know that repairs trains. He has a bench fee of $15, I think. Then he has charges for certain things. Clean and lube is $10. Repair work is $8.50/hr plus parts. He's not gettin' rich, but it keeps him out of trouble and in good standing with SWMBO. (She Who Must Be Obeyed)

He repaired a couple of my engines, and it cost me having to weather three SD40's for him.

Bob


----------

